# HELP! Birthing problems!



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Our doe has been in the 1st stages of labor for about 11 hours, an hour ago she finally started pushing and her water sack came out and broke. Since then no contractions or pushing. Can't get her to get up now. Tried getting hand inside her and got most of it in but didn't feel anything up there. Don't know what to do!!


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

Since you already tried going in and were unsuccessful, I'd get a vet out ASAP


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Your doe is exhausted. There are mal presented kids in there she needs a vet. Kids may not be alive but if you want to save the doe a vet must be called.
Maybe you can try again. It wont be easy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You see, when there is something wrong a doe stops labor. You can give her a mixture of coffee molasses or karo & a shot of whisky all mixed in thirds.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

call a vet


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok finally getting a chance to update everyone! Well out vet was 2 hours away but luckily his wife was available and came out ASAP! She did go in and the 1st baby was completely the wrong way , blocking everyone else! So she pulled her out and then there were 2 more girls behind her. She for them both out too but they were facing the right way! Luckily mom and babies are ok but poor mom is exhausted! I have given here nutridrench, selenium, vit a,d,e, b12 gel, and 4x 60ml of molasses water cause I can't get her to get up to eat or drink yet. Did get to her teat and milk some colostrum into cup and gave all 3 kids 12 ml of colostrum, plus nutridrench and selenium. What else should I do to help mom etc?? Thanks for any help and advice!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh great news :stars: Keep mom hydrated and keep those babies in colostrum! Hopefully time will heal her well. I would be giving electrolytes as well to mom and some probios.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok here are few pics!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!! So lucky that all are ok!! Congratulations! Keep giving mom the molasses water. Looks like she is up so that is fantastic. Are you graining at all? I would give some grain to help keep energy levels up (or pellets...whichever you prefer).


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wonderful news to see all three and the mamma up and feeding them. Keep the mamma nutritionally supplied. You did well. Glad the first one was able to get unstuck in time for a good outcome.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:fireworks: Oh they are just beautiful & GREAT job!!
In addition to a couple of squirts of Nutradrench your doe might enjoy a nice hot bucket of molasses water. I usually pour about 2 Tablespoon in it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so lucky they are all alive and thriving.  They are really cute too.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes I was really freaking out for awhile! So far they all seem to be recovering ok! Thanks for help and support!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Yay for healthy babies! And yay for a helpful vet's wife!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amen


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh what a relief!! Congratulations! Mama might like a bowl of warm oatmeal for a job well done.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well woke up to some sad news this morning! Went out to check on Mom and triplets this morning and found the smallest girl dead. It looks like mom laid on her during the night and didn't know it! We were worried about that happening and kept checking on them last night before we went to bed and all 3 babies were laying in front of mom! So not sure how you prevent this from happening! Very sad


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Good job, luckily the vet's wife was able and willing to come and help you. Not all vets wives would have done that. You need to get her a little gift. 

I'm glad it had a happy ending. Sounds like you know what you are doing.

DonnaBelle


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

So glad all are ok!!!


----------

